# New SD state record



## verg

I just got a email picture of a deer shot on the 24th near Wesport, SD. (just north of aberdeen) 
Non-typical score of 277.
I don't know how to transfer email pictures on here but if someone wants to send me your email address and I'll forward it to you.
I'm sure it'll pop up somewhere anyway.


----------



## R y a n

verg said:


> I just got a email picture of a deer shot on the 24th near Wesport, SD. (just north of aberdeen)
> Non-typical score of 277.
> I don't know how to transfer email pictures on here but if someone wants to send me your email address and I'll forward it to you.
> I'm sure it'll pop up somewhere anyway.


*277 !!??*

send it to me...

click "send email" on my profile section where it has the email button.

You should be able to send the pic via that link or it will give me your email addy and I'll send you one of mine in reply...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

email reply sent...

Ryan


----------



## verg

Ryan
i emailed it to your address-hope you got it.


----------



## djleye

I would love tos eethat as well. Please send me a pic.

[email protected]


----------



## ac700wildcat

I can't wait to see this pic. Hope it gets posted soon.


----------



## R y a n

Thanks for the quick reply and pic...

Here it is..

Ryan


----------



## ac700wildcat

Wow, that is just crazy looking. Definately and impressive buck.


----------



## T Shot

Holy 

Was this one hand fed on outfitter land too?


----------



## MallardMayhem21

WOOOW!!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard

thats a heck of a deer


----------



## johndeerel

how much did that person pay to shoot that in a pen


----------



## goosehunter20

That is one ugly lookin buck


----------



## stickem14




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I doubt it was an outfitter buck. Man I hate assumptions. Look at the truck, fourwheeler... I don't know many outfitters that have you bring your fourwheeler. IMO

Great buck kinda ugly but man it has mass!

Congrats to whoever shot it!


----------



## thurdypointer

johndeerel
[/quote]how much did that person pay to shoot that in a pen

why can't you just congratulate the hunter for such a nice deer. Can't wait until you post some pictures so I can trash them.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

http://skinnymoose.com/tailsandtrails/2 ... th-dakota/

This is the link to read how this buck was killed. I do not think it will break the record after seeing the buck in a different picture. But its still a great deer.


----------



## fylling35

Just a Pet-Peeve of mine. They aren't F-in HORNS, they are ANTLERS!!!
Kinda funny from a guy who "hunts around the globe."



> "It took me an hour to stop shaking," he said. "They are very unusual looking horns. Horns like this make it interesting."


----------



## johndeerel

thurdypointer said:


> johndeerel


how much did that person pay to shoot that in a pen

why can't you just congratulate the hunter for such a nice deer. Can't wait until you post some pictures so I can trash them.[/quote]

Well most record bucks are shot in a pen and people pay thousands of dollars to shoot them. maybe this one wasnt but those bucks that look like that are usually fed special food to make them that big.

congratulations if it wasnt shot in a pen


----------



## 1 shot

That link is a different deer.


----------



## Jungda99

1 shot said:


> That link is a different deer.


Second that for sure


----------



## TANATA

Ugliest buck ever. Not a bad score though I guess I would spend the money to mount it. haha


----------



## metaldemon16

that link is definately a different deer but both nice bucks

still am woundering about the pen thing


----------



## johnsona

Yeah, the link is definitely a different buck.

277 might be a stretch, but he could get there. Mass kills, and he's got it and then some.

As far as the pen thing goes, if it was shot in a pen, there would be no talk about it being a new record, because it wouldn't qualify. He said he hopes it will be a new record, therefore it most likely wasn't. I don't think I've ever seen an article or heard any hub-bub about a buck that was shot in a pen.



johndeerel said:


> Well most record bucks are shot in a pen and people pay thousands of dollars to shoot them. maybe this one wasnt but those bucks that look like that are usually fed special food to make them that big.


Which records do you mean? Pen-raised deer don't count in B&C or P&Y records, and the only ones they do count in aren't recognized nor respected by most true hunters in the sporting world. So, when most people talk about a record buck, it is usually inferred that it was taken fair-chase.

Congrats to that guy on a great buck! :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Wow you guys are right it is a different buck. Were did they say that buck in the picture was from. What are the odds of 2, 21 point bucks shot in the same state.


----------



## verg

yes that second deer said it was shot in Davison county which is in southern SD near Mitchell. I heard about that deer too. The first picture posted is a different deer shot north of Aberdeen.
I'm not judging any hunter etc because I don't know the facts but in MY OPINION bucks that get like these are often baited deer. (Not always) I don't mean with apples or corn etc. I think sometimes guys spread out that deer cocain or c'mere deer or whatever. To get that big and nasty it seems deer need to have an extra edge..supplements, vitamins/minerals. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## T Shot

verg said:


> yes that second deer said it was shot in Davison county which is in southern SD near Mitchell. I heard about that deer too. The first picture posted is a different deer shot north of Aberdeen.
> I'm not judging any hunter etc because I don't know the facts but in MY OPINION bucks that get like these are often baited deer. (Not always) I don't mean with apples or corn etc. I think sometimes guys spread out that deer cocain or c'mere deer or whatever. To get that big and nasty it seems deer need to have an extra edge..supplements, vitamins/minerals. I could very well be wrong.


Thats where I was coming from as well... Verg, heard from your father in law that you had a run-in with such an individual on a recent coyote hunt?


----------



## verg

yep..think I may have stumbled across his "Secret" spot. He was pretty hot. He almost got his azz kicked too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats why in ND it's legal! Gives us the edge. I mean if you bait them it's like shooting fish out of a barrel correct??


----------



## R y a n

verg said:


> To get that big and nasty it seems deer need to have an extra edge..supplements, vitamins/minerals. I could very well be wrong.


Don't forget a healthy dose of super genetics too!


----------



## njsimonson

FREAK OF NATURE!


----------



## dburd99

Just for the record i just so happen to know the guy that harvestd that deer! The deer was not pin feed or any of that you guys are thinking! It was harvestd in the wild just like all you other guys do! Just because you have never had the chance to take a deer that big you dont have to talk crap about him or the deer! Im sure you wouldnt like someone talking crap about the biggest deer you have ever harvestd!


----------



## johndeerel

its just hard for me to beleive a deer can get that big without getting fed some type of special supplement.


----------



## johnsona

Well they can. The "Hole in the Horn" buck wasn't fed anything special, and to my knowledge neither was the Missouri Monarch. So believe it.


----------



## USSapper

johndeerel said:


> its just hard for me to beleive a deer can get that big without getting fed some type of special supplement.


What would it matter if people planted food plots like corn or tulips, biologic, or beets......etc..... They are all supplement and provide additional minerals to deer. Some people work their tails off to make the most of their land.

Now the moment they start taking a deer down and shootin it with roids, thats when it goes to far


----------



## Sasha and Abby

johndeerel said:


> thurdypointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> johndeerel
> [/quote
> 
> Well most record bucks are shot in a pen and people pay thousands of dollars to shoot them. maybe this one wasnt but those bucks that look like that are usually fed special food to make them that big.
> 
> congratulations if it wasnt shot in a pen
Click to expand...

You have no idea of what you speak.

The Boone and Crockett Club only allows entrys that were taken in fair chase. Therefore, ANY entry from an enclosure is not elligible.


----------



## headshot

> You have no idea of what you speak.
> 
> The Boone and Crockett Club only allows entrys that were taken in fair chase. Therefore, ANY entry from an enclosure is not elligible.


True but there is a thing called the SCI club for all those wannabe hunters/shooters that feel it is a great accomplishment to shoot a farm animal. uke:


----------



## R y a n

This is so sad. I can't believe this thread has gone this direction because of a couple of guys who always play the skeptical/hater role.

Just an FYI for you guys... *I had a picture of a 170 class bow deer shot in central North Dakota *sent to me from a friend.

He specifically requested I *NOT post the picture because of threads that go this direction*.

All you guys are missing out because of this behavior.

Ryan


----------



## USSapper

R y a n said:


> This is so sad. I can't believe this thread has gone this direction because of a couple of guys who always play the skeptical/hater role.
> 
> Just an FYI for you guys... *I had a picture of a 170 class bow deer shot in central North Dakota *sent to me from a friend.
> 
> He specifically requested I *NOT post the picture because of threads that go this direction*.
> 
> All you guys are missing out because of this behavior.
> 
> Ryan


But thats the same one I dream about every night so Im not missing out on anything 8)

Ryan feel free to shoot me a pm anytime also


----------



## bigbuck144

i think its really up to the people if they want to kill a wild animal in the wilderness and have a totally different experience that way.or still have an experience but in a not so much fair way! :******:


----------



## jgat

If the photos were posted by a member who shot the deer themselves it would be a shame if people were second guessing them. But when it is posted as "someone shot", or "a guy I know has a friend who shot..." 
I don't really blame guys for second guessing, because we have seen so many pics of huge elk, deer, and hog's that are potential records and then come to find out they were farm raised and shot in pen's. Both deer are beauities! Just my two pennies.


----------



## johndeerel

Everybody just calm down i think i have the right to my opinion.


----------



## goatboy

I bet the 277 comes from this story out of Neb.
Guy shot this buck this fall and they said it might brake the old record of 277.


----------



## jgat

Holy Cow.


----------



## R y a n

WOW.

That thing is a hog. It would spear itsself everytime it looked over it's left shoulder!

You'd think that guy would be smiling forever after that. Looks like he is still in shock from the monster too :lol:


----------



## johnsona

Wow indeed. That thing is huge! Look at the mass all the way up the beams. Ridiculous!



R y a n said:


> You'd think that guy would be smiling forever after that. Looks like he is still in shock from the monster too :lol:


He looks like he's still waiting to wake up. :lol:

Nice deer! Has anyone got the story on this one? I'd love to hear about how he took it. Again, great deer!


----------



## coyote_buster

Me and a bud were north of my house a few miles and seen the biggest deer we have ever seen in our lives, not much compared to the ones in this thread but it was running along at least a real big 5x5 or maybe even 6x6 with a drop tine on its left antler and we about $h!t ourselves because we never see nontypicals around our area be cause all the people who illegally shoot deer in my area shoot them before they get a change to grow, and yesterday we were talking to the teacher who owns the ground and she sad that her husband had seen it and tried to get it but had a misplaced shot and hit its antler so they have the antler in thier house from the deer.


----------



## stearns24

I happen to know the kid who shot the buck as well and there arent any pen raised deer in this area. The kid hunts just like the rest of you, believe it or not!!! You guys are all pathetic for being so dumb about every deer posted. Real people, in the wild, shoot big deer every year!! The score of the deer I believe was just a guess by someone, I highly doubt that deer will go 277. It's still huge and VERY unique!!


----------



## headshot

> You guys are all pathetic for being so dumb about every deer posted


Hey man these guys can measure a deer and come up with some other story about "your" deer from thousands of miles away. Just remember they are "special" uke:


----------



## verg

Wow, the guys that supposedly know the guy that shot that deer are sure defensive. Why is that?
I said several posts ago that I thought many of the deer that get like this have had some sort of feeding, whether it be a food plot(not corn), minerals etc. I meant this to include the whole country. I didn't mean it just for our area. You see so many wild looking deer on tv and know for a fact that those states that are allowed to put bait out do.
I never did say outright that your buddy who shot that deer was using deer cocaine or whatever. But then again, you say he wasn't. I believe you but who's to say a neighbor farmer wasn't. Who knows where the deer has been. You are right, the deer probably is just a genetic freak-i don't doubt that. But overall, deer that look like that in general, (throughout the country) have had some type of supplemental feed. I grew up in Aberdeen and am familiar with that area. That is a great area for big whitetails. We are all allowed to speak our opinions on here right? When someone gets overly defensive and starts calling others names etc it makes me wonder??


----------



## stearns24

Dude you can wonder all you want, I really don't care. All these guys can run him in the ground and pretend like they are the best hunters in the world. Just because the kid shot a bigger deer than most of you will even see in your life, doesnt mean it was done unethical or illegally.

I am merely providing you with the facts, what you choose to do with the information is your decision. If you'd rather spread rumors and second guess me or anyone else that is your problem.......


----------



## goatboy

Quote

"I happen to know the kid who shot the buck as well and there arent any pen raised deer in this area. The kid hunts just like the rest of you, believe it or not!!"

Easy partner, not sure what deer your talking about but this one was taken near Mitchell by some Dr. is this it?

Check it out here

http://www.northlandoutdoors.com/index_ ... perty_id=4


----------



## stearns24

Oh great, now we've got another know it all that doesnt even have the right deer!! The picture you posted is a guy from Mitchell, SD. He also shot a big buck, go figure, 2 in the same state, weird!!

The first buck(which this post is about) was shot by a kid that is in his early 20's. He went to school in Frederick SD which is just north of Barnard. I know both of his brothers, one is older than me, and the other 2 are younger.

I'm sorry to confuse you with the facts!!


----------



## djleye

Boy, That Dale Carnegie course is really paying off!!!


----------



## bnbrk94

go to the aberdeen american news. they ran a article on the kid and his buck today(friday) he is 20 years old and the buck was shot by westport which is 10 miles north of aberdeen. it has 33 points.


----------



## stearns24

bnbrk94 said:


> go to the aberdeen american news. they ran a article on the kid and his buck today(friday) he is 20 years old and the buck was shot by westport which is 10 miles north of aberdeen. it has 33 points.


hmmm, wonder where i've heard that before..... haha
now what are all you non believers gonna come up with??


----------



## verg

non believers..what are you talking about? No one said they didn't believe the deer wasn't real. You adamantely preach how this deer hasn't had supplements etc. According the hunter-your "friend" in the article he had never seen the deer before and he spends lots of time scouting. If he has never seen it before and didn't know where it came from how do YOU know it didn't come from some tree grove 3 miles away that has bait in it? You don't! 
No one ever said it FOR SURE has had supplements, it was just discussed that lots of times deer like that have had it. This one very likey didn't, but maybe somewhere it did. Who knows. But be open to discussion. You jump down guys throats saying it's not a deer that has had alternative food source when the actual hunter who scouts the property has never seen it before. Know one knows. It was just discussion. I'm going to assume you're in the same age bracket as the hunter by your posts and realize you're still wet behind the ears. Once you've hunted as long as some of the guys on this board you may realize a discussion is just that. You can set guys straight by giving facts that you know to hold true without getting overly defensive. 
Just for the record for anyone else, the picture in the paper had the hunter holding it. It is a better photo of the one posted here. Not near the size as it looks on here. Lots of points but when held next to the hunter you can see it's not as massive and not much width. Hell of a deer though! I do envy it. Congrats to the kid!


----------



## TANATA

Someone just loves getting rocked in every topic. :eyeroll:


----------



## lock_it_and_rock_it

R y a n said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and pic...
> 
> Here it is..
> 
> Ryan


man that is a great buck how many points was it?


----------



## ghostbuster

that mass on that thing is really nice 
how many points was on it
i can't believe it scored 277


----------



## stearns24

TANATA said:


> Someone just loves getting rocked in every topic. :eyeroll:


I just find it funny how nobody on here can just appreciate a very nice deer, especially after they've been presented the facts. That's all. Have a nice day :wink:


----------



## T Shot

http://keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=0,64240

Here is a link if anyone is interested. Personally, I think this thread got so out of control because there was no story with it, and people's imaginations got to run wild.


----------



## goatboy

Thanks for the video news link!
Very cool looking buck, nice to see a young man out hunting with his mom! :beer: What memories they will have! Stearns24, relax a little buddy!
Your friend shot a great deer, good for him, I love seeing young folks out there hunting!


----------



## stearns24

goatboy said:


> Thanks for the video news link!
> Very cool looking buck, nice to see a young man out hunting with his mom! :beer: What memories they will have! Stearns24, relax a little buddy!
> Your friend shot a great deer, good for him, I love seeing young folks out there hunting!


Yeah I need to relax, cause I'm the one throwing accusations around like frisbees! lol


----------

